# Amplificadores multietapa.



## Fjogunefa (Feb 18, 2010)

hOLA estoy realizando un proyecto sobre este tema, y no he hallado tanta informacion como necesito podria ayudarme.. me recomendarian algun link o libro, tendran informacion sobre esto por favor  

AMPLIFICADORES MULTIETAPA.
8.1 Conexión en cascada de etapas amplificadoras.

8.2 Acoplamiento directo, capacitivo, por transformador, óptico.

8.3 Estudio de los efectos de carga y el corrimiento de nivel DC


----------



## cynthiacpg (Mar 9, 2010)

Fjogunefa dijo:


> hOLA estoy realizando un proyecto sobre este tema, y no he hallado tanta informacion como necesito podria ayudarme.. me recomendarian algun link o libro, tendran informacion sobre esto por favor
> 
> AMPLIFICADORES MULTIETAPA.
> 8.1 Conexión en cascada de etapas amplificadoras.
> ...


jeje valmore camacho?

trata con estos links

http://www.tareaescolar.net/tareaescolar/electronica/AMPLIFICADORES MULTIETAPA.htm

http://www.inele.ufro.cl/apuntes/Circuitos_1_3012_3017/Capitulo3_ce1.pdf

y si puedes, consigue: Principios de Electronica de Albert Paul Malvino
suerte


----------

